# If you could have one movie star take up pipe smoking...



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

- in public and often -- who would it be and why?

Most people have positive connotations with pipe smoking. Imagine how many new recruits we'd get if some handsome actor always had a Dunhill or Eltang clenched in his jaw.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Shia Labeouf

He's young and well-known. The 20-somethings would see it an realize smoking a pipe isn't just for old men and crooners.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jessica Alba! :dr


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Jessica Alba! :dr


I was thinking Scarlett Johansson, but okay!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Mila Jovovitch! Think of the millions she will inspire if we start seeing her in her next movie (Resident Evil 5 _in 3D!_), chomping down on a tankard or perhaps a freehand, while shredding zombies!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

CWL said:


> Mila Jovovitch! Think of the millions she will inspire if we start seeing her in her next movie (Resident Evil 5 _in 3D!_), chomping down on a tankard or perhaps a freehand, while shredding zombies!


But her bottom lip is crooked. :r


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> But her bottom lip is crooked. :r


Couldn't draw in a pipe using my iPhone!

... but I think I could put up with a crooked lip!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

CWL said:


> Couldn't draw in a pipe using my iPhone!
> 
> ... but I think I could put up with a crooked lip!


I figured maybe it was from clenching. :tu


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I was thinking Scarlett Johansson, but okay!


You and me both pard. arty:

If it has to be a dude...well I just quizzed my girlfriend for 10 minutes and there doesn't seem to be a young "man's man" actor (think "Die Hard") that is also popular with the ladies. Best I can think of is Jason Statham, because I think he could actually pull it off well (doesn't look like a father figure, and is edgy enough to pull it off in a cool way). If I didn't smoke a pipe, and saw him puffing on one, I would probably think it was cool.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to go with James Franco. He was great in 127 Hours, and people really seem to like everything he does.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Johnny Depp would draw in a crowd. He helped introduce absinthe drinking back to the States. There'd be a new generation of hipsters smoking pipes at the coffee houses -and bidding against everyone for Stonehaven!

I've always liked him, just wish he'd stop making those horrible Pirates sequels!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

CWL said:


> There'd be a new generation of hipsters smoking pipes at the coffee houses ...


So you're saying there are downsides to this idea...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Barbra Streisand...can't stand her,
but it would just be so damn funny.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Leonardo Dicaprio. He's already a smoker, wouldn't be much of a stretch to bring him over to the dark side. And the ladies love him!


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Female: Scarlett Johanson
Male: Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Male: Wes Anderson
Female: Betty White

I think folks might appreciate seeing these two with a pipe.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

oprah or whoopie goldberg for the ladies, then for the guys either bob the builder or wiggles... indoctrinate them young.

they could run special eps, the wiggles in the briar patch or bob can do a carving your own meer special that the kids at home could follow along with...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Sean Connery.

How could I have forgotten Sean?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I could stand to see Kate Beckinsale smoke a pipe ...


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

George Clooney. He'd keep it classy.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Daniel Craig We need a james Bond with a dunhill.
Maybe They could even make some kinda spy gadget into his pipe.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's Ewan McGregor clenching a pipe, in the Tweed Run 2011, although he's probably using it only as a prop...










The other gentleman is Mr. Simon Crompton, journalist and writer of the blog Permanent Style.
Photo by Andy Barnham.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Tweed Run! How have I not heard of this before? That sort of thing is exactly my speed.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I'm going to go with James Franco. He was great in 127 Hours, and people really seem to like everything he does.


Pineapple Express


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonders if actors have a forum where they discuss which famous pipesmoker should get a movie contract? I know this is a little off topic (like, 180-degrees anti-topic, actually) but I am certain IHT, the scary avatar guy, could pull it off. I would much rather see IHT in the movies than watch Leonardo DiCaprio smoke a pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> So you're saying there are downsides to this idea...


Absolutely. Arnold Palmer single handedly destroyed golf. In ten short years, we went from 3.5 hour rounds with people out there who could actually play a little to 5 hour rounds with hopeless basket cases filling up the courses.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll second George Clooney for a male actor. For actress I'll go a little left field and say Dita Von Teese, sexy and classy.


----------

